# Need help with civie version of paint colour.



## Unicron (26 May 2006)

I'm thinking of painting my car flat green with flat black trim, and need some help with finding the flat green that the canadian millitary uses... well a civie version of it. 
To me it looks alot darker than the US Olive drab. Is there a Nato number or name for the colour to help my search ? 

Thanks   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (29 May 2006)

We use different types of "Flat Green" on our vehicles. Depends on what vehicle it is..


----------



## beach_bum (29 May 2006)

Why on earth would you want to do something like that?   ???


----------



## navymich (29 May 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Why on earth would you want to do something like that?   ???



Because ship-side grey and waterway grey would be too boring?  ;D


----------



## Unicron (1 Jun 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> We use different types of "Flat Green" on our vehicles. Depends on what vehicle it is..



the same green i see used on the new G wagons and pickups i see coming in and out of the local DND base and armoury's.   not sure where else i have seen the same colour on other trucks ? 
from what i could find out its might be called bronze green ? or some thing along that line.


----------



## Unicron (1 Jun 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Why on earth would you want to do something like that?   ???



well... I'm just strange


----------



## geo (1 Jun 2006)

why don't you just "rip" off a side mirror and have it colour matched at the local paint shop?


----------



## TN2IC (2 Jun 2006)

Flat Olive Drab


----------



## exsemjingo (29 Jun 2006)

Sounds like you have not seen combat.
The true mark of the soldier is appreciating what civvies take for granted.
Just be thankful you are not being shot at while driving your personal vehicle.
Or are you just a poser?


----------

